# Cube Apps for Smart Phones



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

I got the developers version of the Android Phone (ADP2) for Christmas, and have been seriously interested in programming some applications for it to release on the Android Market. After searching around for a little while for cube apps, I only found about 5 for the G2, of which one is a cube timer/scramble generator, and 4 are small cube apps (like gelatin brain/gabbasoft).

So my question to you guys is, what kind of apps could you imagine useful on a phone?

I was thinking maybe an app that did what CubingUSA's site does, and sends you a text when a competition is within X miles of you, or within you selected radius. Or an app that sends text messages to you when a WR is broken. Of course I do not know the limits of such an app yet, but I think it would be nice to get some input on what I could make before starting on one (that people may find completely useless).

Also, if we can think up some good apps, maybe I could find someone who can program apps for the Blackberry and iPhone/iPod and make similar apps available on each system.

Anyway, I am interested to see what ideas you come up with, and I am very interested in learning how to program apps for this.

Thanks, Chris

Edit1: I have not searched the iPod or Blackberry apps server so I do not know if more useful apps have already been made for those systems. I only know that there is a lack of serious cube apps for the Android.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 27, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> I was thinking maybe an app that did what CubingUSA's site does, and sends you a text when a competition is within X miles of you, or within you selected radius. Or an app that sends text messages to you when a WR is broken.


A text message is just an email, so CubingUSA could really do that; no need for an app...

That doesn't mean there is nothing else to make; there is plenty to do out there.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking maybe an app that did what CubingUSA's site does, and sends you a text when a competition is within X miles of you, or within you selected radius. Or an app that sends text messages to you when a WR is broken.
> ...



It was just a suggestion, I don't know all the possibilities =p


----------



## Carson (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been planning to make a timer/scrambler for windows mobile. I know there is already a scramble generator for wm that runs on java, but I thought it would be nice to have a timer built in... and not have to use java. 

I *cough* acquired visual studio 2008, but haven't been able to get it to recognize the latest windows mobile sdk. I am going to have to get this ironed out before I can really do anything with it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 28, 2009)

Ideas - 

-Speedsolving.com mobile app. 
-An app with algs and applets that show them. (they have the app for iPhone but all the algs are bad. App is called cfop for those who care)
-basic cube simulator that can go up to 7x7 and down to 2x2.
- a cube solver with optimal solution.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 28, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Ideas -
> 
> -Speedsolving.com mobile app.
> -An app with algs and applets that show them. (they have the app for iPhone but all the algs are bad. App is called cfop for those who care)
> ...



These ones exist.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 28, 2009)

lol i want iphone cubing stuff


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 28, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Ideas -
> ...



The 2x2 - 7x7 app has bad controls. If you make a cube simulator, the best controls on an cube app hat I've seen have been on the iPhone app cubix. And sorry I didn't know their already was a solver.


----------



## spdqbr (Dec 28, 2009)

You could make a cube solver that leverages the camera, much in the way that Cube Explorer can...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> You could make a cube solver that leverages the camera, much in the way that Cube Explorer can...


Or you could just concede there's a good, free iPhone app that does that.


----------



## shelley (Dec 28, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> spdqbr said:
> 
> 
> > You could make a cube solver that leverages the camera, much in the way that Cube Explorer can...
> ...



That doesn't help him as he doesn't have an iPhone.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > spdqbr said:
> ...


He did mention iPhones, though. And since it's been done, maybe you could contact the creator of CubeCheater.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 28, 2009)

CubeCheater said:


> Even a really mixed-up cube will only take about 20 turns to solve, *compared to hundreds of turns for a typical human algorithm*.



Stop, drop, and rofl.


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would love a mobile app for speedsolving.com

While we're on the subject of apps for ipods. Does anyone know who made the "cube timer" app for iPhone? Because I can't seem to find it in the App store anymore. BTW it is not the "iCube timer" app, the one I'm looking for has a black background and a picture of a wireframe cube in the back.


----------



## spdqbr (Dec 28, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Now that I have the knowledge I'm perfectly willing to concede that  

Also someone has recently released the first cube app for the Palm Pre, Cubix. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 8, 2010)

There is now a cube timer/scramble generator in the Android marketplace.

*SpeedCube Timer*
http://droid-appz.com/

*What is it?*
SpeedCube Timer is a timer and record keeper application for people who solve Rubik's Cubes and other twisty puzzles.

*What can it do?*

Accurately and easily time your solves including an optional inspection timer
Supports 2x2x2 -> 7x7x7 size cubes as well as the MegaMinx, Square-1, and Super Sqaure-1
Track your solve times with separate records for each puzzle type
Generate random scrambles for all cube sizes as well as the MegaMinx (Square-1 and Super Sqaure-1 coming soon...)
Optional sound and haptic feedback


----------



## joey (Jun 8, 2010)

The scrambles are pretty bad for that.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 9, 2010)

joey said:


> The scrambles are pretty bad for that.



What makes the scrambles bad? Maybe we could suggest ways to improve the scramble sequences because I really like this app.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 9, 2010)

Ideas:
Algorithm database app (like Badmephisto's)
Solutions for various puzzles

I wish I had more, but I don't. I'll post ideas I get.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 9, 2010)

So I sent him an email last night, please let me know what you think of these suggestions.



E-Mail sent last night said:


> Hello,
> So I downloaded the speedcube timer app from the android market today and was using it a bit, and came up with a few suggestions/tips (If you are interested in hearing them).
> 
> Things to Remove:
> ...



Thanks,

~Chris


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> So I sent him an email last night, please let me know what you think of these suggestions.



Very good suggestions. Definitely want WCA official length scrambles. This is probably a simple but very necessary change. Replacing the timer help message is also a great idea. I'd rather not have to leave the timing screen to see my current average.

I like the graphics. I think the user interface is simple and nice. I like that it keeps track of all of your times and shows averages and lifetime bests. I also like that the times can be exported to a .csv file.

I also like to see others using Android.


----------



## joey (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2 should be RFU only.


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 26, 2010)

Just an update to the SpeedCubeTimer app on Android:

The developer released an update and it looks like they took a lot of your suggestions, ChrisBird.


They removed the permutations per puzzle and replaced it with a world record avg.
On the timing screen, they added some avg information instead of just the text that explained how to start/stop the timer.
They also increased the scramble lengths
However, they did keep the Super Square-1.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised he never responded to my email, but ended up taking some of the suggestions.

~Chris


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Wow, I'm surprised he never responded to my email, but ended up taking some of the suggestions.
> 
> ~Chris



Well... I'm glad he took some of your suggestions and I'm glad you took the time to write. The app is better for it.


----------



## tarpshack (Jul 28, 2010)

Another update back on July 10th. Super Square-1 was dropped from the list of puzzles. Instead, Pyraminx was added.


----------



## theace (Jul 28, 2010)

Couldn't you make something for Nokia? Symbian?


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

itimer rocks!


----------



## teller (May 7, 2011)

Chris, don't just think of yourself as a developer, but as the #1 target user, "user zero." What unmet need do you wish was met by software that doesn't currently exist? By selecting and developing a project in this way, you know first hand whether it's good or sucks, without checking with others or requiring their sanction. And you're not an alien...if you have a need, so do lots of other users. Asking everyone else what to develop, well...you might as well develop non-cubing software because you're not really thinking about user zero. Just my thoughts...take em or leave em...


----------

